# The Rebirth of Jillian



## CreeperSleeper (May 29, 2003)

As I start to move forward on my never ending Cruiser project (named “Jillian” if you didn’t catch that yet), I realized that I have never done a build thread on her. I have posted threads on projects I have done but I’ve never actually had a build thread. I figured why the heck not?!?

The first part of this may be a bit boring but I’m going to start at the beginning. My 80 is a 1997 40th Anniversary Edition that I bought in early 2005. She was locked and had 125k miles on her. The price was perfect and she was exactly what I wanted… The first things I did was pull off the running boards and take it wheeling!









































I installed a CB and Alpine head unit and did the best thing ever: Joined TLCA and Cascade Cruisers.

















My next upgrade was a set of 33x12.50R16 Trxus MT’s on a set of black steal wheels my cousin gave me off of his K5 Blazer:

















Next stage was the addition of OME “J” springs with “L” shocks, removing what was left of my fender flares and pulling off the roof rack:

















I then stepped up to 315 Toyo MT’s on a narrower steel wheel… With all of the capability this thing has, it wasn’t long til I was putting it in places it didn’t belong. And the body started showing it:

















































I finally picked up a set of MetalTech’s sliders… And the beating continued:

















I ended up rolling some bedliner on the sides of the truck to cover the holes left by the trim.

















And continued to beat the snot out of my poor 80!









































After breaking a couple of birfs, I ended up buying Longfield’s super set and regearing to 5.29’s with the help of a fellow club member. I also got some custom plates and an anti-j**p sticker as a birthday present from a good friend.









LT at MetalTech was nice enough to spend a day with me and build me a custom one off bumper. And I painted the grill black:

















































I then decided to follow Mark’s example and copy his MetalTech Style fender cut. I opened the front fender up 3”s and trimmed up the rear as much as I could.









































I also hacked the rear ¼ panels so that they were the same as the tailgate:

























While the tailgate was off, I cut a big hole in the back and reinforced it with angle. This gave me a nice place to store stuff and took care of the tailgate bowing from weight:

















After ripping my exhaust off multiple times (and eventually just running a turn-down after the cats), I finally had an exhaust built. Ed’s in Beaverton did a beautiful job using a Magnaflow universal cat and a Mk5 GTI resonator as a muffler:

































































I added 1.5” wheel spacers from All-Pro all the way around and upgraded to Tundra steel wheels:

























Not long after, I upgraded to 37x14.50x17 bias Iroks on 17x8 steelies… Mounted in my driveway with a little help from a buddy:

























Passed my amature radio license and installed my 2m radio:

























The next project was a storage / sleeping platform. This was built with random 2x12, plywood and steel I had lying around the shop.

























My Dad and I went one to design and build a trans crossmember and trans / t.case skidplate. We have since built 4 more and they are amazing!

















After talking with a buddy from www.timbercrawler.com, he designed and punched me out a set of beadlock rings for my wheels. My loving girlfriend helped me get them all together.

























































I finally got around to replacing my bent suspension pieces with new / better ones:

















It is at this point I did my most expensive modification of all time… I bought a 2005 Dodge Ram Cummins and a trailer!

















With the addition of the tow rig and trailer, as well as my daughter, I have entered into a new chapter for Jillian. My Dad always wanted to have a rig for the two of us to go wheeling with and he never got to finish one until I was graduated high school and had a wheeler of my own. His regrets that he let life get in the way and that we never got the opportunity to have a rig that we wheeled together, worked on together, etc. Sure, in a perfect world that would be a 40 but this is what I got. I will not that that opportunity pass me and my daughter by. If she gets older and could care less, then I will deal with it but I have to give it a chance! On that note, I have decided to document “Stage 2” or the rebirth of Jillian…


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

watching this one! :beer:


----------



## Fuze911 (Nov 29, 2002)

Epic epic build. I like how your not affraid to beat the **** out of it. DIR :thumbup:


----------



## Sporin (Feb 17, 1999)

Love it. :thumbup:


----------



## Thecleaner (Jul 16, 2002)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Achilles (May 8, 2002)

Just awesome!


----------



## CreeperSleeper (May 29, 2003)

Thanks guys. I am really excited about the next stage, so to speak... It will be slow going but it will get done! Of course, any project with a toddler running around is slow going... LOL


----------



## VolksAddict (Aug 9, 2004)

One serious LC.
Subscribed :thumbup:


----------



## Achilles (May 8, 2002)

CreeperSleeper said:


> Thanks guys. I am really excited about the next stage, so to speak...


Which will be what? What are the long term plans?


----------



## CreeperSleeper (May 29, 2003)

80-series LCs are the best all around 4x4's ever built but for the type of wheeling that I focus on, the 80-series has a few fatal flaws IMO:

1) Lower transfer case gearing is needed badly. The only doubler available is from Australia and is very cost prohibitive.
2) Way too much rear overhang. The room inside is awesome for an expedition rig but there is way too much body hanging out back there!
3) Weight. The 80-series was built to be "bullet-proof" and the scales prove it. I would love to get the weight down to the 5000lb mark but that is next to impossible.
4) Front suspension is very limited in flex compared to the rear. It works very well as a system but I would like to free up the front a bit.

I am planning on addressing all of these issues to some degree and make it look good as well. Right now she just looks beat! LOL


----------



## CBJ (Sep 16, 2000)

CreeperSleeper said:


> 80-series LCs are the best all around 4x4's ever built but for the type of wheeling that I focus on, the 80-series has a few fatal flaws IMO:
> 
> 
> 2) Way too much rear overhang. The room inside is awesome for an expedition rig but there is way too much body hanging out back there!


And even then there isn't enough room back there if you are heading out with four aboard. That overhang is great through for BIG fuel tanks. The cavity underneath is huge. They sell a 200 liter aux tank here but it can only be fit if you don't run a spare. The biggest with the spare is ~70 liters (my set up). The down side is that even with ~150 liters in the truck my range is only ~900 km.


----------



## CreeperSleeper (May 29, 2003)

Very true. And if I was building an expedition rig I would run the spare on a swing out rear bumper, add the biggest sub-tank I could and probably a BajaRack roof rack with a roof top tent...

But that is not what my focus is on this project.


----------



## CBJ (Sep 16, 2000)

CreeperSleeper said:


> Very true. And if I was building an expedition rig I would run the spare on a swing out rear bumper, add the biggest sub-tank I could and probably a BajaRack roof rack with a roof top tent...
> 
> But that is not what my focus is on this project.


I've got one on the factory swing out and one underneath. I was trying to get a dual tire carrier bumper but the suppliers in South Africa are just crap. Got the rack, got the tent (and the gas bottle carrier and four jerry cans).

The one drawback to the big tanks is that when full they have a tendency to self-destruct. With 200 liters you've got more then 400 lbs of fuel in a tank. They tend to break off mount points and leak under stress.

FYI the last time I filled up everything, the tanks, the jerry cans, the works, it cost $266 (USD). I got just over 1300 km before we refilled (Windhoek to Capetown is 1500 km).


----------



## Gitcha Sum (May 27, 2008)

Awesome work man. Watching this for sure. 
That truck will really help you beat the crap out of it. And I mean that in a good way. 
How you planning to tackle the rear over hang? Move the rear back or bring the bumper in? 
What's the front set up, 3 or 4 link or radius arms?


----------



## MCTB (Dec 30, 2005)

Nice! Keep beating on it. Its the only way the weaknesses will show through. Ill never beat on mine though...


----------



## Sporin (Feb 17, 1999)

Which CB antenna is that? I have a CB, but need to get an antenna and get everything installed. I like that one, looks like it would have the distance needed but not be a constant pain in the trees (tight, New England trails).


----------



## CreeperSleeper (May 29, 2003)

deucestudios said:


> Awesome work man. Watching this for sure.
> That truck will really help you beat the crap out of it. And I mean that in a good way.
> How you planning to tackle the rear over hang? Move the rear back or bring the bumper in?
> What's the front set up, 3 or 4 link or radius arms?


For the rear overhang, I'm planning on doing a bit of both. With careful measuring, I figure I can pull 9" out between the rear wheel well and the taillights. Then the bumper will be built high and tight around that. However, dented sheetmetal is tough to line up! I do have a solution for that coming soon!

The front suspension is the factory radius arms with panhard. The rear is the factory 4-link w/ panhard. It will be a custom 3-link with panhard in the front eventually but I need to get everything else dialed in so I can set it up with the proper weight.



Sporin said:


> Which CB antenna is that? I have a CB, but need to get an antenna and get everything installed. I like that one, looks like it would have the distance needed but not be a constant pain in the trees (tight, New England trails).


I think the antenna you are looking at is actually my 2m ham radio antenna. That is the one mounted to the rear hatch. My CB antenna is a 2' Firestick mounted off the DS front fender with a generic fender mount.


----------



## CreeperSleeper (May 29, 2003)

On 3/19, Jillian got to go play at a fellow club members property for our annual Bearing Packing Party!!! Here are some videos I stole.


----------



## Achilles (May 8, 2002)

Awesome!


----------



## CreeperSleeper (May 29, 2003)

This Friday, Brittney and I were able to bug out of work a bit early and take a little road trip. Leaving Tualatin, OR at 3:45p, we made it to The Dalles, OR before we had to stop for a quick bite to eat.










After that, it was set the cruise control and keep truckin’ east. It was dark by the time we got to Pendleton, OR but we just kept on pushing. Going over Cabbage Pass we hit snow and icy roads. After LaGrande it looked pretty clear until just outside of Baker City. The temps dropped almost 10* without warning. I noticed emergency lights up ahead and changed lanes. As the trailer started fishtailing I realized the highway was a sheet of black ice! I was able to get back into control and didn’t have an issue but there were a few drivers that fell victim to the ice. We saw at least 4 cars in the ditch and one roll over in the span of maybe 3 miles. After 5 miles, the temp went back up and the ice was gone. Needless to say we were watching the thermometer like a hawk after that!

We ended up shutting down in Boise, ID at 12:30 local time (darn time zone change). The place we stayed at had a little bar, so we went down to grab a drink and unwind a bit. We had fun but it was weird going into a bar where you could smoke! I’ve gotten used to clean air in OR bars!

Saturday morning found us nice and relaxed. We were able to get a good breakfast in and picked our way out to Mountain Home, ID to meet up with Eric (Generic) at his home. We got there around noon (local time) and got the opportunity to BS for a few hours. I haven’t had the chance to see Eric for a few years now, so it was great to catch up! With the trailer loaded, we pointed the ol Dodge west. We now had a fresh 80-Series body both on the trailer and in the bed of the truck! (Thanks again, Eric!)










We made it back to Boise in time to eat a good dinner, top off the fuel tank in the Dodge and stop by Cabella’s store. Brittney had never been to a Cabella’s, so we took are time and looked at everything. Personally, I think I could be there everyday! We decided to head back to the same place we stayed the night before instead of heading farther west. That way we would be able to see the landscape and not run the risk of ice again.

The little bar at the hotel had a blues band playing that night, so we headed down to the chamber of second hand smoke once again. The band was awesome! So was the indoor hot tub we got to enjoy before heading off to bed.

Sunday we got up and started picking our way west. It was fun seeing the sights as we blew past them in the Dodge. The trailer was pulling great and we really had no reasons to stop. Road tripping at it’s finest! We pulled into the driveway a little around 5:30pm, dropped the trailer and went to find dinner. All in all it was a great trip!

Now I just need to get the body into the shop and start modifying it for Jillian. I am super excited… Now I just need to figure out what color to paint her. I have narrowed it down to a bright red to match the Dodge and the trailer or stick with my original plan of tan… Hmmmm….

Here are some pics of our trip home:


----------



## wRek (Apr 28, 2004)

Nice! Good to see your build! You already know I'm jealous of your 80. I just got rid of my 40 and picked up an 85 4runner with a brand new motor in it. I may have to make a trip down to Oregon this summer after I get the lift on it.


----------



## CreeperSleeper (May 29, 2003)

You should! I loved my '85... If the rig is ready, you should come down for Cruisin' the Woods!


----------



## Achilles (May 8, 2002)

Is your current body that bad? Asides from the bashed in rockers and etc....

What are your plans for the new body?


----------



## CreeperSleeper (May 29, 2003)

My current body is by no means straight! It's to a point where the doors don't seal very well anymore... I don't mind the dents but I want to bob it 7 - 9 inches and that is a pain in the a$$ with dented sheetmetal! I also want to recess the sliders into the rocker panals to gain breakover clearance. It's a heck of a lot easier to do those modifications on a straight body than trying to line up dented panals.


----------



## wRek (Apr 28, 2004)

CreeperSleeper said:


> You should! I loved my '85... If the rig is ready, you should come down for Cruisin' the Woods!


When is that?

I'm gonna order the shocks this week and then I can put my 4" lift on. I'm also going to re-gear it for the tires. My buddy Mike is gonna help me build bumpers and rock sliders soon.


----------



## Gitcha Sum (May 27, 2008)

CreeperSleeper said:


> My current body is by no means straight! It's to a point where the doors don't seal very well anymore... I don't mind the dents but I want to bob it 7 - 9 inches and that is a pain in the a$$ with dented sheetmetal! I also want to recess the sliders into the rocker panals to gain breakover clearance. It's a heck of a lot easier to do those modifications on a straight body than trying to line up dented panals.


I love it. I can picture it, and it's beautiful. 
Brand preferance aside, I'd really like to do something similiar, but it won't happen for years. (18 month old, and a bun in the oven)


----------



## CreeperSleeper (May 29, 2003)

wRek said:


> When is that?
> 
> I'm gonna order the shocks this week and then I can put my 4" lift on. I'm also going to re-gear it for the tires. My buddy Mike is gonna help me build bumpers and rock sliders soon.


It's the last weekend of September. By the sounds of it you should be ready to roll! I'll make sure to post up when registration is open.

Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk


----------



## CreeperSleeper (May 29, 2003)

deucestudios said:


> I love it. I can picture it, and it's beautiful.
> Brand preferance aside, I'd really like to do something similiar, but it won't happen for years. (18 month old, and a bun in the oven)


Thanks! I'll make sure to have some detailed pics of the process. I know what you mean about money and time, my little girl turns 2 this month! Now I just need to get the Rabbit on the road so I can start working on this body! LOL

Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk


----------



## wRek (Apr 28, 2004)

CreeperSleeper said:


> It's the last weekend of September. By the sounds of it you should be ready to roll! I'll make sure to post up when registration is open.
> 
> Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk


Oh yeah! I'll definitely be ready by September. 

I just sent you a friend request on Facebook too.


----------



## CreeperSleeper (May 29, 2003)

Just to clarify, I have no intention in turning it into a buggy! My plan is to bob 7" - 9" off the back and weld it back up. I also want to cut the rockers out and recess the sliders. The only other tube work will be a rear bumper and tube fenders.

This 80 has a 7" bob:









And the tube fenders will look something like this:









And here are the only shot I can find of chopped rockers on an 80:


----------



## rubbndubbn (Apr 4, 2006)

Always like were your minds at Chad! Im going to have to watch this one and live vicariously through you! Keep up the work... Those beadlockers by the way are beyond awesome! :thumbup:


----------



## CreeperSleeper (May 29, 2003)

rubbndubbn said:


> Always like were your minds at Chad! Im going to have to watch this one and live vicariously through you! Keep up the work... Those beadlockers by the way are beyond awesome! :thumbup:


I had to do something... I couldn't get you to buy it from me! LOL


----------



## rubbndubbn (Apr 4, 2006)

I just couldn't give Jillian the excitement you give her. I have always wanted your 80 though. I'm have the cruiser itch again I want one again so you need to update this as much as possible. Its good to see you are still having fun with her!


----------



## CreeperSleeper (May 29, 2003)

Check out this cage design: http://forum.ih8mud.com/80-series-tech/478054-acc-fzj80-cage-build.html#post6575154 I think I may have to copy it. What are your thoughts, guys?


----------



## rubbndubbn (Apr 4, 2006)

I do like the idea of it but something I think you should change Chad but I know you will make the cage look good when you get to it. I think the guys idea of keeping it some what along the lines of the body looks good. Having MetalTech down the road from you will be nice as well to make the bending match the body line nice! Cant wait to see what you come up with. :thumbup:


----------



## CreeperSleeper (May 29, 2003)

My only concern with running a hybred cage is sealing where the cage goes through the body. The cage that I linked to was just welded to the body but I can only see that flexing and eventually cracking...


----------



## Gitcha Sum (May 27, 2008)

I suck at kinking tube, so that's beyond me. But if you got the bending skill to make that, then go for it. 
I like the idea of a hybrid so you keep the head knockers out of the cabin, but I agree about keeping it sealed. Tough decision. 
The doubled B pillars in the one you linked... not a fan. Also, maybe a little more gusseting or cross members spanning the big square on the roof over the cargo area.


----------



## CreeperSleeper (May 29, 2003)

Well I had a heartbreaking night last night... The DS inner axle seal was leaking (again), so I decided to pull apart the front end to repack bearings and swap the birfs from side to side. In the process I realized why it was leaking. It looks like the housing is slightly bent. My plan was to swap out the Marlin Crawler inner seals for OEM (they have a bit more deflection and may be able to seal with the bent housing), throw it back together and wheel it until after the body and cage was done.

In the process, I decided to pull the 3rd member to clean the grease out of it and this is what I saw:









Now not only do I need a new housing, I need new 5.29's as well. Financially, I am at a point where I can't afford gears, set-up or a housing so I have no clue what to do. My eventual goal is to have the 80 on 40" tires one day, so I need to keep that in mind. After sleeping on it, these are the only options I see:

1) Clean everything and throw it back together. It wasn't making any noise and I had no idea the r&p were bad, so run it for now. This is the only way I will be on the trail at all this year unless money/parts drop into my lap. Doing this I can still wheel while I'm collecting parts and I there shouldn't be anything I can destroy that doesn't already need to be replaced.

2) Leave it torn apart and start searching for a housing and saving up for new gears. I already have Longfield inners/birfs and ARP studs, so this would be the least expensive route for a permentate fix. My concern is if the axle will hold up to 40" tires in the future.

3) Sell the good parts from my axles and start searching for 1-tons. If I choose this option, it would more than likely be a couple years before it is out of the shop because I would have to build those axles up and modify them to fit.

I need your guys opinion!


----------



## Gitcha Sum (May 27, 2008)

#1, with a little of #3 mixed in.
If the housings f'd, I wouldn't put out money for a new R&P. 
I'd put a can of brakleen through it, make sure there's no chunks, and close it back up with new fluid. Then try to forget about it till it explodes. But start casually looking for a ford 9" that already has the 5.29s. I think a 14b or 60 would be 5.28 or 5.13 or something, then you're changing out a perfectly good front for no reason. Unless you want to stay with a yota 8" or whatever that is. 
Sorry though man that's a sucky thing to find.


----------



## CreeperSleeper (May 29, 2003)

Unfortunately, this is the front end... My only real option for tons would be a D60 out of a Chev or Dodge. Because of the different ratios and width, I would have to swap the rear out too.

I have decided to throw this chunck back in for now and see how long it lasts. Now I just need to decide if the good ol Cruiser axles will live with 40s attached to them!


----------



## macosxuser (Jul 26, 2007)

I'd do #1, but start looking for #3. A nice D60 shouldn't be that hard to find. Ever look at the Sterling for the rear? I didn't know anything about them until I got an old Diesel ford with one, they are BEEFY. Should be cheaper than finding a D60 or 70 for the rear.


----------



## CreeperSleeper (May 29, 2003)

If I decide to go tons, I would start with Dodge axles due to width. You can find a set (front and rear) for $750 on CL... Then I have to do gears and lockers. Then install them. Then get new wheels, etc. I did a quick calculation and swapping in tons will be at least a $4000 endevor. :facepalm:


----------



## patrickvr6 (Dec 30, 2001)

Bummer about the gears. Do you have the power to pull higher gears or the option to run lower gears in the transfer case? 5.29s have very few teeth on the pinion and because of that they place more stress on the gears because fewer teeth are meshing with the ring gear. Higher gears may last longer.


----------



## CreeperSleeper (May 29, 2003)

patrickvr6 said:


> Bummer about the gears. Do you have the power to pull higher gears or the option to run lower gears in the transfer case? 5.29s have very few teeth on the pinion and because of that they place more stress on the gears because fewer teeth are meshing with the ring gear. Higher gears may last longer.


Unfortunately, lower transfer case gears are very cost prohibitive as I need to import them from Austrailia. As of now, I would actually like my final drive ratio to be lower than it is now! I do realize that 5.29's make for a small (weak) pinion and the extra forces on the ring gear but that isn't what failed here. The only thing I can figure is the gearset was bad and I didn't catch it. The next set will be high quality Nitro or Yukon gears. :thumbup:


----------



## CreeperSleeper (May 29, 2003)

I got everything bolted back together last night. I just need to finish my annual pre-season repairs/checks/maintence etc and take her for a test drive. Hopefully it will be on the trails the first weekend of June! Then we get to see if this band-aid fix works for the time being.


----------



## CreeperSleeper (May 29, 2003)

Took her on a pretty good test drive yesterday. No leaks and no strange noises! This just might work!


----------



## boostmonster (Feb 1, 2005)

Creeper, Nice thread. Great Rig!:thumbup:
Sorry to see the damage you found. Glad to read that after putting it back together there are no leaks or scary noises. It's fun to read about your experiences and progress. I'm still taking baby steps with mine.


----------



## CreeperSleeper (May 29, 2003)

I'm glad you are enjoying the thread! I think it's fun to see the different responses between here and my build thread on ih8mud...


----------



## boostmonster (Feb 1, 2005)

CreeperSleeper said:


> I'm glad you are enjoying the thread! I think it's fun to see the different responses between here and my build thread on ih8mud...


Yeah, If I remember correctly a few guys were jumping allover you for not having sliders.:laugh:

I love MUD for the knowledge base. I like it over here because I can keep a log of things and people in the TCL are into most anything so the comments are more diverse and outside of the norm. I read a really good quote once in the Hardcore Forum on MUD. The gist of it was,

"People in the 80 tech forum always tell you how you can't do something. Thats not how I do things, I'm willing to think outside of the box." 

You get the idea. Mud is a great place but I like variety.
Keep up the good work! :thumbup:


----------



## Kameirocco (Dec 20, 2002)

CreeperSleeper said:


> I'm glad you are enjoying the thread! I think it's fun to see the different responses between here and my build thread on ih8mud...


wow man! glad to see you've been having some fun since i've been gone! glad to hear everything is going well for ya! and awesome rig! 

Back in oregon now from cincinnati, we should meet up for a beer one of these days! i passed by that old starbucks next to fred meyer in beverton, made me think of the time i drove your 2.0l 16v mk1.


----------



## CreeperSleeper (May 29, 2003)

Yeah, that Starbucks was a staple in my life for a long time... Good to hear from you!


----------



## CreeperSleeper (May 29, 2003)

Update time! 

With the help of some friends, I was able to get the new body off of the trailer and into the shop so I can start working on it. Thank you so much for everybody who helped me! There is no way I would have been able to do that by myself... 










Once the trailer was empty, I was able to load the Cruiser up to make sure everything was (still) working correctly... That means wheeling! 










Brittney and I were able to join Our Gang Off-Road for their 3rd annual Season Opener run. It was a great time and everything worked as it should. The OEM inner axle seal is holding as I had hoped, so it looks like I will be able to truss my exsisting housing and call it good! There were still no leaks or weird noises after putting it through the paces... 

Going down Saddle Up: 

















Climbing Hogs Back: 

















Easing down Rocky Up-Hill: 









And climbing the Waterfall: 










I am very happy that everything is holding up and I plan on wheeling it the way it is for the season. I also was able to spend some quality time in the shop with pens and masking tape. It looks like the bob will be exactly 8" and I'm starting to get a plan for the tube.


----------



## nastyhabit16v (Jun 15, 2005)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

Glad your rig is working well. TSF looks like a lot of fun! I need to make a trip down there this summer!


----------



## CreeperSleeper (May 29, 2003)

nastyhabit16v said:


> :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> Glad your rig is working well. TSF looks like a lot of fun! I need to make a trip down there this summer!


It is for sure... You should come down for Cruisin' the Woods! It's an annual event my club puts on. More info can be found on our website: Cascade Cruisers


----------



## CreeperSleeper (May 29, 2003)

I had a little bit of time last night, so I started chopping on the new body! I got the 1/4's most of the way chopped off about 1/2" longer than where they need to be. That will give me some material to work with when I box them back up. That will happen after the bob is done...

And proof that I'm not slacking:


----------



## CreeperSleeper (May 29, 2003)

Last night I was able to head out to the shop and work on the new Cruiser body some more... I have now officially hit the point of no return! 










So, what do you think?


----------



## CreeperSleeper (May 29, 2003)

Last night I got the driver side mapped out where I want to cut it. It was a lot more difficult because of the fuel door but I think it will work well!


----------



## Boostedcorrados (Dec 2, 2003)

Looks good man i like the bob. I think by now you know what you like about the rig and what you dont so you will get it really close this time. 


. Have you looked in to Shawn Jackson's old 80? He was on 4d's and he wheeled the snot out of that thing.


----------



## CreeperSleeper (May 29, 2003)

I have seen Shawn's old rig. He has been nice enough to let me shower him with questions hours on end. What a cool guy! That will be pretty much how my front suspension will be when I'm done. 

I'm posting this link up so I can refer to it later... I will be doing this once the new body is on! 

http://forum.ih8mud.com/80-series-tech/349909-improving-transmission-shifting.html


----------



## irsa76 (Mar 28, 2003)

CreeperSleeper said:


> Check out this cage design: http://forum.ih8mud.com/80-series-tech/478054-acc-fzj80-cage-build.html#post6575154 I think I may have to copy it. What are your thoughts, guys?


While it has some good ideas I'm not sold on the whole rigid 1 piece cage thing, mainly the idea of the tubes running straight off the chassis through the floor and the roof. I feel this is not the way to go for a trail rig due to possible fracture. Personally would design the cage to have some give in the mountings, not much mind you just enough to reduce possible fracture. Have a look at what safety devices do with their Land Rover Defender internal/external cages.http://www.safetydevices.com/images/products/4x4/2008 catalogue - defender110.pdf


----------



## CreeperSleeper (May 29, 2003)

irsa76 said:


> While it has some good ideas I'm not sold on the whole rigid 1 piece cage thing, mainly the idea of the tubes running straight off the chassis through the floor and the roof. I feel this is not the way to go for a trail rig due to possible fracture. Personally would design the cage to have some give in the mountings, not much mind you just enough to reduce possible fracture. Have a look at what safety devices do with their Land Rover Defender internal/external cages.http://www.safetydevices.com/images/products/4x4/2008 catalogue - defender110.pdf


Thanks for the link! I will check it out for sure.:thumbup:


----------



## CreeperSleeper (May 29, 2003)

This last weekend I was able to join the Jefferson State Cruisers on their annual McGrew Trail Ride. As usual, they put on a top notch event! This is one of my favorite TLCA events, so if you get the chance to go next year I would highly recommend it.

Anyway, enough babbling... Here are the pics of Jillian from the trip:

OMG! Jillian is clean!!!









USFS checking her to make sure she's clean...









JSC member Garret testing out the 37's

































As usual, I was helping to lead the pack so by the time the camera was out I was already up the trail. I can't complain though, that's usually where I like to be...


----------



## irsa76 (Mar 28, 2003)

CreeperSleeper said:


> Thanks for the link! I will check it out for sure.:thumbup:


I did a bit of digging on their website and they do an internal cage for the 80, although for non rear A/C non sunroof models. They also do one for the current 200 series!


----------



## CreeperSleeper (May 29, 2003)

Yeah, I've seen their cage for the 80... It sucks because all NA 80's had sunroofs. :screwy:


----------



## Gitcha Sum (May 27, 2008)

CreeperSleeper said:


> USFS checking her to make sure she's clean...


What's going on here? I've never driven at a state park where Forest Service inspected vehicles, is that common in CA?


----------



## CreeperSleeper (May 29, 2003)

This particular area of the Siskiyou National Forest has a very unique ecosystem full of endangered plant species that are only found in this area. Another issue is something called Port Orford cedar rot. Basically it's a nasty little bug that lives in mud. In most areas it's not a problem but here if that bug got into a water system, it will kill a lot of the vegitation downstream from where it was introduced.

USFS inspections are not required and this trail is open to the public. However, because this is such a large group we pay for a permit and have the USFS inspect the rigs. This helps with PR issues between USFS and the 4x4 clubs and shows effort in keeping the trails open for all of us to enjoy. :thumbup:


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

Just read every word. Loved it! As posted above I love how you do not care about breaking ****.


----------



## CreeperSleeper (May 29, 2003)

Aonarch said:


> Just read every word. Loved it! As posted above I love how you do not care about breaking ****.


Thank you! I am excited to see how everything works out...


----------



## Jettin2Class (Jun 26, 2002)

Looks like a lot of fun. There's a big lifted 80 with sliders, a snorkel, and at least 35's running around near me. It looks like he enjoys his every bit as much as you do. If I had the space for one I'd do one too. :thumbup:


----------



## CreeperSleeper (May 29, 2003)

So I have a confession to make... I haven't touched the new body in quite a while.

However, I did get to go wheeling! We just did a day trip up to TSF and for the first time ever, I wheeled the middle loop of the Crushers!

































































I made it through completely unassisted until I slid off a rock going back out the filter. At least the only thing J**p about my buddies buggy is some sheetmetal!

















And he was nice enough to give Brittney her first ride in a buggy ever. He backed down Waterfall, drove back up, drove down, then came back up on an insane line...


----------



## Kameirocco (Dec 20, 2002)

CreeperSleeper said:


> So I have a confession to make... I haven't touched the new body in quite a while.


quit slackin


----------



## CreeperSleeper (May 29, 2003)

Had a great time wheeling at Cruisin the Woods this year! Jillian did great except I ripped part of the front bumper off... Oh well, now I can redo it for a winch!

http://s227.photobucket.com/albums/dd287/CreeperSleeper/Cruisin the Woods 2011/


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

good stuff dude. :thumbup::beer:


----------



## CreeperSleeper (May 29, 2003)

Last night I decided to get off my butt and get to work. I was out of cut-off discs still but my Dad let me borrow his uber-amazing Sawz-All so I figured I would give it a shot in the tight areas I still had. Much to my suprise, it worked perfectly! I was out there by myself, so I rigged up a couple of ratchet straps to the rafters to support the back end of the body and went to town. This was how it looked when I was done:










































Now I just need to clean up the cuts, get everything lined up and start welding! After that I will focus on the rear wheel wells and 1/4 panal. Then I need to decide if I'm going to cut out the rockers on or off the frame...


----------



## omgvwgolf (Jun 16, 2006)

*(I don't post often, but this deserves a post)*

Good work so far!
I can't wait to see it come all together. 
Talk about a big project.


----------



## Gitcha Sum (May 27, 2008)

:vampire:

Any updates on this thing?


----------



## wRek (Apr 28, 2004)

deucestudios said:


> :vampire:
> 
> Any updates on this thing?


He traded it for a built 2nd gen Toyota pickup.


----------



## CreeperSleeper (May 29, 2003)

deucestudios said:


> :vampire:
> 
> Any updates on this thing?


Yeah, it got crushed two weeks ago...


----------

